# Breeding Texas RatSnakes



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi

I have a young pair of Texas Ratsnakes.

I am not sure of their age so can I use size as a guide for when they are ready to breed?

I mean like the rough guide for corns ie 300g

What size should they be before I attempt to breed them?

thanks for looking

John


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Texas rat snakes are larger than corn snakes, so the 300 gram figure is too low. If they were hatched this year, they are probably in the 18-24 inch range now. Disregard weight and go for age (third spring) and size (over 42 inches long). 

Good luck.


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

paulh said:


> Texas rat snakes are larger than corn snakes, so the 300 gram figure is too low. If they were hatched this year, they are probably in the 18-24 inch range now. Disregard weight and go for age (third spring) and size (over 42 inches long).
> 
> Good luck.


I know the 300g figure is low , I was using that as an example and asking was there a similar figure for Texas ratsnakes.

They are not this years hatch but I do not know how old they are , I will try to measure them

cheers

John


----------

